

What it's really like to work at Airbnb - acav
http://companies.thedailymuse.com/airbnb/

======
Eugenius
Looks like a fun place if they have Mad Men theme work days:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdDisQuqIAg>

------
stefantalpalaru
All that's missing is a couple of code monkeys to fix the bugs ;-)

